# Disbudding ND, can I use calf dehorner?



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

For ND babies, how many seconds do you find works best when using an electric dehorner? Also can I use a calf dehorner, or will it be too big? I think mine is a 9/16" ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Check for size by placing the unheated dehorner over the horn buds. You should be able to tell if it's the right size then. 9/16 sounds like the size we use.....but we just find a piece of plumbing fixture and heat if with a torch (yeah, I know, primitive) so we can change size if we need to.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen a larger dehorner 'rigged' with a smaller tube inside of the bigger one... but 9/16 is just about 1/2 inch... so I'd imagine it would be pretty close to what most use????


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a full, slow 8 seconds for each bud on my ND bucklings.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We don't disbud our own babies (we have someone else do it) but I can tell you that you can use a calf iron. We bought a buckling that was burned with a calf iron and he had NO scurs at all


----------

